# My Pumpkin Patch



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My backyard "Graveyard Pumpkin Patch"


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

How cool is that!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhhh, a pumpkin patch worth the time!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! Hopefully the skellies keep evil bunnies away.


----------



## Halloween365 (Sep 18, 2014)

*looks awesome! love the skeleton laying in there. cool Tombstone*

Great concept


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice blending of props in your patch! The skellie cat looks at home creeping around, keeping the varmints at bay.


----------

